# North East Sound Quality Get Together Summer 2018



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

It's finally warm here in New England. Time for another Sound Quality GTG.

Derick graciously offered to host this Summer Event

Date: Saturday June 23
Time: 11:00 A.M.

Location: Warren, MA

P.M. me for the specific address


1.) Derick 
2.) Josh ( Porkcereal )
3.) Tiago
4.) Mike ( Ziggyrama )
5.) Gerald (High-Resolution Audio )
6.) Charlie ( CapeA4)
7.) Ian
8.) Mike A. ( not on the forum )
9.) Mark H.
10.) Mike (Goodstuff) maybe
11.) George ( not on the forum ) maybe


Please feel free to copy add your name and paste if interested. Looks like it may turn out to be a good one.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Bump for this upcoming Saturday's Event.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Bummed. Just saw this today. unfortunately too short of notice......next time


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Wish I could make this too but no go 

I want to see photos Gerald!


----------



## MA043HA (Oct 12, 2016)

It was fun hearing Mike's buggy, Josh's car, and Derick's Benz. Hearing Gerald's van BEFORE the prize winning tune has got me curious to hear it again - before he messes with it :laugh: Had to take off otherwise I would have heard more. Thanks for hosting Derick!

Mark H


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Truthunter said:


> Wish I could make this too but no go
> 
> I want to see photos Gerald!


Thanks for letting me know about this in another thread, Truthunter! I just missed it, too bad. Is there a mailing list I can get on for next time?


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

QualitySound said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this in another thread, Truthunter! I just missed it, too bad. Is there a mailing list I can get on for next time?


https://www.facebook.com/groups/611111119076004/


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Here are some pics from the meet. Derick was gracious enough to host and to post photos on the NESQ facebook page. I just took screenshots and reposted here.


----------

